# Free to a Good Home....



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

.... Or, any home!!! :blink:

Evie has developed a rug fetish! She cannot leave the corners of this rug alone, she has already chewed one up really badly. Devil Pup....




























Also, the last couple of days she has taken to jumping in Maya's bed!!  Maya is not going to be happy when she smells BABY in her cave


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

she may have a fettish but very cute.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Me me, I'll take her, Im setting off now.


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Me me, I'll take her, Im setting off now.


Fab! I'll get her bags, rug and pink crate packed up ready for you :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Jess2308 said:


> Fab! I'll get her bags, rug and pink crate packed up ready for you :lol:


Yaaaaaaaay .


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

She does come with a semi-obedient basenji/nanny btw, thats not a problem is it? :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Jess2308 said:


> She does come with a semi-obedient basenji/nanny btw, thats not a problem is it? :lol:


Having seen the pics of that basenji I have to say YES PLEASE


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

DEVIL PUP! Its faaaate! come on Evie come HOME!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Devil-Dogz said:


> DEVIL PUP! Its faaaate! come on Evie come HOME!


Oi woman, first come first served.


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Oi woman, first come first served.


  Buuuuut!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Devil-Dogz said:


> Buuuuut!


Ok ok, you can have Bella and Henrick as consolation, theyve just soaked my house (bath day) so I dont like them anymore.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

Oh bless! She's so teeny!

I'm sure you don't stop her chewing them  she's far too cute & she must have teeny teeth (please think carefully before rehoming)


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Ok ok, you can have Bella and Henrick as consolation, theyve just soaked my house (bath day) so I dont like them anymore.


  Thank You, so kind!


----------



## cloverfan (May 4, 2011)

:lol::lol: I think shes a lion in disguise.


----------

